# BB Red Frizzle



## Ladymaewyn (Mar 1, 2021)

Does anyone have experience with BB Red's with the frizzle gene? This is my 1st BB Red, and my 1st Frizzle, so I'm not sure if it's the frizzle gene that makes him act like a spazzed out crack-head, or is that just his breed? I've searched everywhere online, and I find info on frizzle cochins, but I haven't seen any photos or info on a frizzle BB Red.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How old is he? Youngsters can behave like spazzed out crack-heads.

And it could just be who he is. What is he doing anyway?


----------



## Ladymaewyn (Mar 1, 2021)

robin416 said:


> How old is he? Youngsters can behave like spazzed out crack-heads.
> 
> And it could just be who he is. What is he doing anyway?


Nothing particular... He just acts like he drank 10 cups of coffee all the time


----------



## Ladymaewyn (Mar 1, 2021)

Ladymaewyn said:


> Nothing particular... He just acts like he drank 10 cups of coffee all the time


Oh, and be is only 6 months old


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A teenager! He might calm down as he gets some maturity on him. 

You might also have to remove him from the girls because hormones will be raging and he can intimidate them with his constant attention. Just temporarily as he matures and gets a handle on his gentlemanly ways.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Frizzle is a feather type and should have no effect on behavior. I have frizzle serama and have had frizzle silkies and their behavior was the same as the smooth feathered birds. Frizzle is dominant. When paired to a smooth feathered hen expect about 50% of the chicks to be frizzle. Two frizzles should not be paired as it leads to feather and other health problems or Dis for those eggs that carry two frizzle genes.


----------



## Ladymaewyn (Mar 1, 2021)

Thanks. I do have a smooth hen to pair him with. I was just curious because I've never had a frizzle or a bb red... And I have not been able to even find anyone that has ever had a frizzle bb red, but I'm certain I'm not the first 🤣
He's a bit neurotic and I wanted to be sure it was just how bb reds are.
Thanks again!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Ladymaewyn said:


> Thanks. I do have a smooth hen to pair him with. I was just curious because I've never had a frizzle or a bb red... And I have not been able to even find anyone that has ever had a frizzle bb red, but I'm certain I'm not the first 🤣
> He's a bit neurotic and I wanted to be sure it was just how bb reds are.
> Thanks again!


Welcome to the forum! Sometimes it's just an individual personality. What Robin said about monitoring his behavior with the hens.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

What everyone has said is gret advice. I have never owned BB reds so I can not remark on their behavior, but I suspect the rooster will calm down with age. And yes, it culd be just his personlity. I have owned skitzoid serama cockerels/pullets too in the past, but overall the breed is friendly, docile, and calm.


----------

